# Marijuana Doping



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone here competitive in their cat and smoke weed? 

Please don't move this to doping lol


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

this oughta be good...


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

I knew this guy Johnny Hopkins. He and Sloan Ketter used to fire that **** up all the time and then go drop kick the competition.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've known more than a couple guys who are competitive and enjoy it. Myself, no.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Post this on MTBR.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm competitive in my cat and smoke regularly. Unless I podium I usually will lite up shortly after finishing (I don't want to deal with the possibility of them taking away my placing, although seriously its pot).


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe, why?

There is nothing wrong with a little toke, after a ride as far as I am concerned. Far fewer calories than beer.

**Dont smoke anymore, but played soccer many times a tad high in my younger years.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Smoking before you ride? Would you get drunk and go ride your bike? Sounds like a terrible idea to me...

Edit: Nice ninja edit, heavtdutytrek. Guess I should start quoting people again.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> Post this on MTBR.


Good, I'm glad someone else had this thought, too.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Good, I'm glad someone else had this thought, too.


(insert reference to "what do you think of mountain bikers" thread here)


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ghost234 said:


> I'm competitive in my cat and smoke regularly. Unless I podium I usually will lite up shortly after finishing (I don't want to deal with the possibility of them taking away my placing, although seriously its pot).



That quote in my sig line is suddenly multi faceted


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Just seems like it destroys my lungs. Will make a great alternative to beer though if I can master the munchies


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Smoking pot isn't going to help you win by any means.. but I've known many many people that would smoke all the time and still be a competitive athlete. Swim teams are notorious for having a good number of stoners.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

depends on the ammount, and the person
I'm active in my cat master +30, I ride with a lot of ex profis. I used to enjoy A LOT the sticky green. In my case. I stopped smoking that much like 5 years ago just because I like cycling more than smoking. 
If I smoke once in a while like I do it is ok, for me. Once every month or 2 month. I had smoke more than that when cycling , example. once everyday for a week or more. . it makes my top speed to lower a bit , and my muscles swell a bit, my legs slow down , and my quads burn on big efforts.
I have also noticed, that after 6-5 month without smoking I took a hit, and then went hard group training. around 3 hrs avg 36 my Heart rate did got around 10 - 8 beats lower than normal. I did not feel my legs for all of the ride, it felt kind of easier
.
I have a friend the runs marathons internationally and he is really good, he has a sponsorship and all. and he loves ganja, I think he smoke almost everyday, 

Some professional cyclist smoke cigarretts I think that is worse for your lungs.
I am considering only taking ganja tee, or buying a vaporizer


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

anyways if you smoke , from time to time, now and then, sporadically, it is ok with your lungs and cycling. If you are afraid of damagin your lungs from that. then don't go out to night clubs, or bars, or parties with smokers, or dont ride on traffic. with those car's exhaust vomiting toxic gases and particles


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Many years ago I knew a guy who'd spark up before rides / races; he won plenty. Was it because of the pot, or despite it? No idea.

I was about to say "It's a banned substance (in USADA / WADA code) for a reason" but then with marijuana you never know how much is science vs being politically correct.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

tommyrhodes said:


> Anyone here competitive in their cat and smoke weed?
> 
> Please don't move this to doping lol


I've known plenty of people who smoke and race competitively. ("Post this to MTBR" just means "I don't want to hear about it/I like to pretend otherwise.")

As far as I can tell, weed is a better alternative to alcohol in every way but one: it's still illegal in most places and banned in competition. Whether it should be is a different question altogether.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps the important question, are you going to win and do your rivals know you smoke it?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnStonebarger said:


> "Post this to MTBR" just means "I don't want to hear about it/I like to pretend otherwise.")...


That's not at all true. I was making a suggestion because there are a lot more MTB guys that smoke & ride than there are road riders.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> ...there are a lot more MTB guys that smoke & ride than there are road riders.


Uh huh. Why would that be? And how would you know?

Funny thing, people are often hesitant to talk about habits that are illegal or stigmatized, especially in stick-up-your-ass uptight cultures like road racing circles. Still, that doesn't actually indicate that those habits don't exist. 

A lot of road cyclists smoke before, during, or after rides. Road racers do too.


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Uh huh. Why would that be? And how would you know?
> 
> Funny thing, people are often hesitant to talk about habits that are illegal or stigmatized, especially in stick-up-your-ass uptight cultures like road racing circles. Still, that doesn't actually indicate that those habits don't exist.
> 
> A lot of road cyclists smoke before, during, or after rides. Road racers do too.


Since youve been here long enough to make 600+ post you should know, how she would know, that.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Uh huh. Why would that be? And how would you know?
> 
> Funny thing, people are often hesitant to talk about habits that are illegal or stigmatized, especially in stick-up-your-ass uptight cultures like road racing circles. Still, that doesn't actually indicate that those habits don't exist.
> 
> A lot of road cyclists smoke before, during, or after rides. Road racers do too.


Lighten up Francis. It was fairly obvious she just threw out an off the cuff light hearted comment.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Hank Stamper said:


> Lighten up Francis. It was fairly obvious she just threw out an off the cuff light hearted comment.


Geez, sorry. I didn't take any offense. Nor did I intend any.

The more uptight culture of road racing doesn't do our sport any favors. (We're not all clean cut professionals with five figure rides.) But it's my culture, too. As far as smoking goes, I'd bet more do than we realize, but don't let on because for roadies it isn't cool.

This reminds me a little of the former pro asked about masters (road) racing who joked that "The main difference is you have to remember to suck in your gut." Many of us do it, but that doesn't mean we haven't put on weight.


----------



## tiglinda (Oct 12, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Swim teams are notorious for having a good number of stoners.


That's cause we have the lungs to take massive bong hits... Or so I've heard.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't smoked any of that stuff since I graduated college 15 years ago. My problem with the stuff is I would get paranoid when it was strong and of course I would never want to smoke and ride in a group because my reflexes would be much slower.

On a side note my buddies in school had two 50 gallon garbage sacks full of the stuff, parties most every night, so much smoke in that place that I could see it coming out of the chimney stack when I was walking home from class. The landlords were not happy at the end of the year.

The main problem with this stuff is the risk of drug testing at work and the ruined careers if you get caught.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't smoke, never have.

But several of the fastest guys on my old team are semi-regular potheads.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

lemonlime said:


> ...But several of the fastest guys on my old team are semi-regular potheads...


Henry and Dennis? Since when were they fast??


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> Henry and Dennis? Since when were they fast??


Lol. Henry's too skinny to have ever had the munchies.


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

malanb said:


> depends on the ammount, and the person
> I'm active in my cat master +30, I ride with a lot of ex profis. I used to enjoy A LOT the sticky green. In my case. I stopped smoking that much like 5 years ago just because I like cycling more than smoking.
> If I smoke once in a while like I do it is ok, for me. Once every month or 2 month. I had smoke more than that when cycling , example. once everyday for a week or more. . it makes my top speed to lower a bit , and my muscles swell a bit, my legs slow down , and my quads burn on big efforts.
> I have also noticed, that after 6-5 month without smoking I took a hit, and then went hard group training. around 3 hrs avg 36 my Heart rate did got around 10 - 8 beats lower than normal. I did not feel my legs for all of the ride, it felt kind of easier
> ...


Guess smoking weed really f**ks up your ability to spell correctly too....


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

edwin headwind said:


> Guess smoking weed really f**ks up your ability to spell correctly too....


Guess not smoking makes you uptight.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

In your small brain, you can't think that maybe english is not my mother language? I think you are f*cked up from birth...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

lemonlime said:


> Lol. Henry's too skinny to have ever had the munchies.


D00d! Henry has all sorts of stories about doing all sorts of drugs when he was young. Though, you'll only hear them when you're willing to slow down & sit in/off the back with him.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> D00d! Henry has all sorts of stories about doing all sorts of drugs when he was young. Though, you'll only hear them when you're willing to slow down & sit in/off the back with him.


Really? The only time I rode with him was when we scraped him off the ground once out in Collierville and made sure he made it home. Who woulda thunk it?

Are you all on dope?


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes I do, but im trying not to do it training anymore. It definitely takes a toll on your HR (not much, but its noticeable, maybe 5-7BPM higher than normal) during training. And since you train how you race, I figured I should train straight.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

151 said:


> I knew this guy Johnny Hopkins. He and Sloan Ketter used to fire that **** up all the time and then go drop kick the competition.


I left that stuff in the past as a teenager. Couldn't imagine racing against someone high though. Not a great example for the younger riders/fans coming out to watch or even sponsors if at that level. What people do off the race course is their own business however. I know you said "used to" and not sure if they still do. Maybe they have/had an easily obtainable medical prescription (at least here in California). In any case, putting their whole name out there on blast without consent...not cool at all.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

*Greg Brady* FTW!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

malanb said:


> In your small brain, you can't think that maybe english is not my mother language? I think you are f*cked up from birth...


Sorry, I didn't understand half the things you were saying in your previous post but thank you for providing material for my new signature


----------



## edthehead (Mar 26, 2010)

kyler2001 said:


> I left that stuff in the past as a teenager. Couldn't imagine racing against someone high though. Not a great example for the younger riders/fans coming out to watch or even sponsors if at that level. What people do off the race course is their own business however. I know you said "used to" and not sure if they still do. Maybe they have/had an easily obtainable medical prescription (at least here in California). In any case, putting their whole name out there on blast without consent...not cool at all.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGH2d1jBJu8 ...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

edthehead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGH2d1jBJu8 ...


lolz... thanks for that!


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

The use of pot is blown waaay out of proportion. Alcohol is more damaging and creates less functunality than and weed I ever smoked ( and i had my fair share). I have a good friend who raced both XC and crits and was complete wake-n-bake for decades (still does) and he used to beat Ryan Trebon consistently (in his youth when he was up and coming). I remember during one XC race he stopped at the top of a long climb smoked with some supporters and continued to win the race by 10min. Could he have been better without it? who knows but it sure did not stop him from winning anything.Can everyone do this? probably not but it would be on the individual if they can still function


----------



## S.ODon (Jul 23, 2010)

psycleridr said:


> I remember during one XC race he stopped at the top of a long climb smoked with some supporters and continued to win the race by 10min. Could he have been better without it? who knows but it sure did not stop him from winning anything.Can everyone do this? probably not but it would be on the individual if they can still function


Damn, that's pretty awesome! I don't find it that harmful to performance either, but I consume it using methods other than smoking.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

edthehead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGH2d1jBJu8 ...


Ahhh...forgot about that scene...funny stuff.


----------

